# Luna Node: Toronto SSD Cloud



## perennate (Oct 18, 2015)

*Luna Node Dynamic - dynamic virtualization platform (KVM)*

Luna Node Dynamic is our powerful cloud virtualization platform featuring rapid virtual machine deployment, snapshotting capabilities, an API for automation, complementary minimal server monitoring and DNS hosting, security groups, detachable volumes, and more. We have locations in Toronto and Montreal, providing reliable virtual private server hosting using the KVM hypervisor and the OpenStack software suite.

*Pricing*

All plans come with a 1gbps network port, unmetered internal traffic, KVM virtualization (with support for installation from custom ISO's), and optional storage on a distributed Ceph RADOS cluster (provisioning on a Ceph volume gives high availability in case of host node failure, while local SSD storage provides higher disk performance).


SSD 512 - 512 MB RAM, 1 vCPU, 15 GB storage, 1000 GB bandwidth, $0.0063 hourly ($4.5 monthly)
SSD 1024 - 1024 MB RAM, 2 vCPU, 20 GB storage, 2000 GB bandwidth, $0.0097 hourly ($7 monthly)
SSD 2048 - 2048 MB RAM, 3 vCPU, 35 GB storage, 2500 GB bandwidth, $0.0194 hourly ($14 monthly)
SSD 4096 - 4096 MB RAM, 4 vCPU, 70 GB storage, 3000 GB bandwidth, $0.0389 hourly ($28 monthly)
SSD 8192 - 8192 MB RAM, 6 vCPU, 125 GB storage, 4000 GB bandwidth, $0.0778 hourly ($56 monthly)
SSD 16384 - 16384 MB RAM, 8 vCPU, 250 GB storage, 5000 GB bandwidth, $0.1389 hourly ($100 monthly)
SSD LL1024 - 1024 MB RAM, 1 vCPU, 15 GB storage, 1000 GB bandwidth, $0.0069 hourly ($5 monthly)
SSD LL4096 - 4096 MB RAM, 2 vCPU, 40 GB storage, 2000 GB bandwidth, $0.0194 hourly ($14 monthly)

We accept payments via credit card (via Stripe), Paypal, or Bitcoin.

See full plan list here.

*Features*

We offer a rich set of cloud features to fit your needs, no matter the application.


*Hourly billing*: create and destroy virtual machines at any time, and only pay for the hours used. Our service is prepaid, and payments can be made via Paypal or Bitcoin.
*Custom operating systems*: add custom ISO and qcow2 images directly from the panel by submitting a URL to the image; once the panel has finished downloading your image, you can begin provisioning VMs from it immediately.
*Live snapshots*: snapshot your running VM at any time (no need to even turn it off!). The disk state will then be saved on a distributed filesystem, and can be cloned to provision more instances with the same configuration, or simply kept as a backup.
*API*: a powerful API is available to programatically manage your servers and other cloud services.
*Private virtual networks*: isolate your network traffic and get more control over your network configuration.
*Load balancers*: HTTP(S) and TCP load balancers can be created within virtual networks to easily set up a distributed and redundant service.
*Detachable volumes*: create arbitrary-sized block devices (volumes) and attach/detach them to virtual machine instances on the fly. Volumes are stored on a reliable, distributed Ceph RADOS cluster.
*Security groups*: define external traffic restrictions on a VM-group level to make securing your software easy.
*Startup scripts*: specify shell or cloud-config scripts to be run the first time your new VM instances boot.
*Server monitoring and DNS hosting*: we offer complementary server monitoring (with various checks such as ping, TCP connect, and HTTP substring, and alerts over e-mail or SMS) and DNS hosting.

Get started by *registering an account in our panel*!

You can open a ticket to request a refund of remaining credit on your account at any time, no questions asked (except in case of abuse).

*Locations*

All cloud features are available in both our Toronto and Montreal locations. We feature premium DDoS filtering in Montreal, capable of protecting against large network-level attacks. SSD plans are only available in Toronto.


Toronto (245 Consumers Rd 300 Toronto; Cogent DC): http://toronto-test.lunanode.com/100MB.test
Montreal (OVH BHS): http://montreal-test.lunanode.com/100MB.test

*About*

Based in British Columbia, Canada, LunaNode Hosting Inc. first launched in August 2013, focusing on low-cost, reliable KVM virtual private server hosting. We use OpenStack for our back-end and an in-house billing / VM management panel called lndynamic on the front-end. We are committed to security and privacy and believe in the necessity of free software (see our GitHub). Our staff consists of experienced developers, system administrators, and network engineers; we are constantly monitoring and improving our infrastructure to ensure maximal uptime, and developing new tools to help you better manage your virtual machines.

Upload your PGP key to https://lunanode.com/gpgmw to receive encrypted email from our mail server.

*New features*

Here are a few features that we've rolled out within the last few weeks:


Major improvements to complementary monitoring system - less false positives, more reliability, and more versatile check configuration
API will now return the ID for most create requests
Various front-end improvements

*Links:*


More information
Terms of service
Privacy policy
Wiki
Contact us: [email protected]
Register an account


----------

